# Noaptea trecută eu visa la tu?



## mike2008

Bună dimineaţa,
Please can somebody tell me if these are correct.

Noaptea trecută am visat (visasem?) în jur tu - _Last night I dreamt about you._

Noaptea trecută eu visa la tu - _Last night I dreamt about you._

I dout either one is correct.
Bye.


----------



## OldAvatar

Te-am visat azi-noapte.

or

Te-am visat noaptea trecută.


----------



## mike2008

Thank you OldAvatar, seems I'm wrong again, I just have to try harder.
Bye.


----------



## OldAvatar

If it's ok to give you an advice, it would be that you shouldn't follow a literally translation. It doesn't work that way.

Take care!


----------



## simonasidorin

Noaptea trecuta te-am visat. 
Aşa e corect. Anyway people who are Romanian understand.


----------

